# adding baking soda to raise alkalinity



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Has anyone added baking soda to their tank to raise the alkalinity of the water? I know it will raise it but I am not sure of the health effects of the fish. During my research I found a great site for swimming pools that gave me a good explanation of pH and alkalinity, and the site suggested adding baking soda to rasie the alkalinity and therefore help keep the pH constant. But the only problem is that is for swimming pools and I am not sure about my fish tank. My test strip is telling me that my alkalinity is almost 0, so I would like to get it up just a little to be safe.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, baking soda can/will raise your Alk, and as you know now, a higher Alk will stabilize you ph. One question, are you having issues with your ph swing from a day-time reading and a night-time reading? That is normally when it shifts, so you might want to test the two different times.

Also, I find it safer to use an actual buffer to raise your Alk. I know that baking soda works fine, but IMO it is better to use something designed for a tank. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Baking Soda (Sodium Bicarbonate) will cause your pH to quickly bounce upwards, but it eventually gets reacted and the pH falls again. This see-sawing pH can be stressful to your fish.

What is the actual pH of your tank?

It's better to find out why your pH is falling too low and add a buffer that will help stabilize your pH over a long period of time, if it's needed. Some people on this site have used "crushed coral" in their filter to help stabilize their pH. The coral, shells and aragonite is rich in Calcium Carbonate. I put little bits of sea shells in my filter to help buffer my water. Some people just do more water changes.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Not really noticing a big change, but I will test in the mornings and at nights to find out. Here are my water parameters:

nitrate: 20 ppm
nitrite: 0 ppm
amonia: .25 ppm 
hardness(gh):150-300 (hard to tell with the strips)
alkalinity (kh): 40 ppm
ph: 7.2-7.6

setup: 55g with 3 p's (1-2") and 1 pleco (4") with a emp 400.

Just tested at 9:30 PM. Bought the tank used, it was running when I went to pick it up, set it up when i got home and let it cycle for about 3-5 days. That might explain the ammonia but I think that should be going away soon. The gh and kh is totally off and always has been to what is recommended for p's. I bought some stuff from the pet store which is called TankSoft which is supposed to soften the water. Has anyone used this? I was hoping to tackle one item at a time. starting with the alkalinity to make sure the ph is stable, then move onto the 
hardness.

Also I dont know if my ph is fluctuating but I will test it tomorrow morning and will post it.

Also the person at the pet store told me not to do a gravel cleaning and just do a water change of 4-6 inches to get the ammonia down.

Just trying to get the right conditions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

maknwar said:


> nitrate: 20 ppm
> nitrite: 0 ppm
> amonia: .25 ppm
> hardness(gh):150-300 (hard to tell with the strips)
> ...


A pH if 7.2 to 7.6 is fine. Your piranhas will adapt to it fine, as long as the water quality is there. As someone once said, "water QUALITY is more important than water chemistry.".

I wouldn't add any more water additives to mess with your pH unless it falls below PH 6.0.

Doing consistant, partial water changes is the best way to grow big, healthy fish.

Be careful not to overfeed. Your tank hasn't totally cycled yet and could easily turn toxic if you add too much food at once and it rots in the tank.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, but what if my ph starts to fluctuate? Should I add something to increase the kh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Thanks, but what if my ph starts to fluctuate? Should I add something to increase the kh?


I wouldn't worry about it until it falls below 6.5. Then, you may want to do something to inrease the carbonate hardness, such as adding crushed coral to your filter. But until then, a pH from 6.5 - 7.8 is fine.


----------



## weeeee (Aug 5, 2007)

i just had the same problem too and did partial water changes.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Changed water tonight, and tested after. Here are the readings:

ammonia: 0 ppm
nitrates: 20 ppm
nitrites: 0 ppm
Alkalinity(kh): 40 ppm
hardness(gh):150-300 ppm
ph:7.6

Seems like the ph is only fluctuating between 7.2-7.6. I guess if the ph stays between 7.2 and 7.6, it should be ok? I dont think I am going to worry about the kh and gh due to the steadiness of the water. Thanks everyone.


----------

